# Help to identify a ship



## James Denton (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I am trying to identify a ship and also to research some info if any is available about its master.

What I know is that the Master was Captain John Murray and he recieved an OBE. I do not know what for though. I believe he was Master of SS City of Bagdad at some stage and also the ship pictured. If anyone has any help or advice I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

CITY OF BAGDAD - Ellermans


City Bagdad (I) 1920 ex Geirfels 1919 - Sunk on 11 July 1940 in The Indian Ocean, in position 00 16S 090 00E by the German Auxiliary Cruiser, ATLANTIS, having departed Lourenco Marques on 28 June 1940. 

Not certain but the Captain may have been master of the ship at the time of the sinking. All but two of her crew of 82 survived and were taken prisoner.


Last photo:


Anchor Line's CAMERONIA. Launched 1919. Broken up 1957.

1953. Sold to Ministry of Transport and renamed EMPIRE CLYDE. Managed by Anchor Line.


Stephen


----------



## James Denton (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi Stephen. Thanks for your prompt assistance. I think that Captain Murray must have been on the Cameronia during the torpedo attack and looking at his campaign medals this would tie in nicely with the sailings recorded. I suspect his OBE will be linked to this action but I will need to do some further digging!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi James.

Cameronia was attacked? No info on this.

If he was Master of Cameronia… as a troop transport and in the war you can bet he was awarded the OBE.

Then why the connection of the City of Bagdad? This shop was attached by the German raider ATLANTIS. 

Any more information?

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

ATLANTIS & CITY OF BAGDAD

Tirranna, City of Baghdad, and the Kemmendine[edit]





Tirranna[12]




City of Bagdad
On 10 June 1940, Atlantis stopped the Norwegian motor ship Tirranna with 30 salvos of fire after a three-hour chase.[2]:79–80 Five members of Tirranna's crew were killed and others wounded. Filled with supplies for Australian troops in the Middle East, Tirranna was captured and sent to France. 

On 11 July, the liner City of Baghdad was fired upon at a range of 1.2 km (0.75 mi). A boarding party discovered a copy of Broadcasting for Allied Merchant Ships, which contained communications codes. City of Baghdad, like Atlantis, was a former DDG Hansa ship, having been captured by the British in World War I. A copy of the report sent by City of Exeter was found, describing Atlantis in minute detail and including a photograph of the similar Freienfels, confirming that the "Japanese" identity had not been believed. Rogge had his ship's profile altered, adding two new masts.[11] 

At 10:09 on 13 July, Atlantis encountered a passenger liner, Kemmendine, which was heading for Burma. The crew on the Kemmendine opened fire on Atlantis with a 3-inch gun mounted on Kemmendine's stern. Atlantis returned fire, and Kemmendine was quickly ablaze. All the passengers and crew were taken off Kemmendine, and Kemmendine was then sunk.[6]:16


----------



## James Denton (Feb 24, 2020)

He must have sailed on both ships at some point. The pictures were all together with his sword but little in the way of other info. He is my wifes great uncle. Hed mother spent a lot of time with him when she was young but is vague on details. My boys were interested in his involvement in the war and why he was awarded the OBE so I am researching what info I can find. I'd hit a brick wall with The City of Bagdad as it would appear he wasn't on board when it was attacked but now you've identified the Cameronia it seems to be coming together!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Long shot.

If he was Master in CAMERONIA hit would be a rather fine job indeed. To leave Anchor Line's crack liner to come to one of Ellerman's very small cargo ships does not make sense. Why not look the other way. He might have worked with Ellerman's early in his career and then went to Anchor Line to get the filmstar wages. That make sense. 

If you can find 'voyage cards' in London it would be easier to located.

Good luck.

Stephen


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi James and welcome,

I can confirm he was not the master of CITY OF BAGDAD when it was attacked by the raider ATLANTIS - the master was Capt. J. Armstrong White who was taken into captivity.
Can you give me a date and place of birth for Capt. Murray please as I may be able to help you out.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## James Denton (Feb 24, 2020)

He was born in Buckie, Banfshire 14th June in 1889. He married Grace Elizabeth Treasurer on 7th October 1920 in Tayport...


----------



## James Denton (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for that information it has enabled me to find some records for him and indeed from my own records give you the following details about his awards, none of which refer to CAMERONIA or CITY OF BAGDAD.

m.v. LOCHEE
British, Coaster, Dundee, Perth & London Shipping Co. 964 Tons. Built in 1937.
Mined and damaged off the River Mersey on 28th December 1940. Survived the war.
London Gazette 4 June 1943 - Birthday Honours List 1943.
Murray, John - Captain - MBE(Civ)
I can also confirm Captain Murray served aboard LOCHEE again in 1942.

s.s. DUNDEE.
British, Coaster, Dundee Perth & London Shipping Co. 1,541 tons Built in 1934. Employed as a Convoy Rescue Ship. Survived the war.

London Gazette 6 March 1945 - For the rescue of survivors from a Landing Craft in the Atlantic.
Murray, John - Captain - OBE(Civ). There were other awards to other members of her crew.

I will go through some of the records I have found for him. There are two photo IDs for him and if you wish me to forward on what I have perhaps you could send me a private message with your email address.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## James Denton (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi Hugh
Thanks for that. I'm not sure then why the photos were of these vessels if he didn't serve on them. I found his medal listings on the national archives and they listed the OBE and also MBE but that had a line through it so I wasn't certain about that. Then there was 1939-45, War Medal, Atlantic Medal and Africa Star with Clasp.
Thanks
James


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

He may well have served on them at some point you would need to obtain his full records to find out.

004698 – Master’s Certificate of Competency. His Discharge Book Number = 509011.
147578 - QUEENMOOR – 18.1.1924 – Mate
139259 – STONEPOOL – 12.7.1928.
139233 - DRAKEPOOL – 2.11.1929.
139236 - WILLOWPOOL – 15.9.1932.
144719 – LOCHEE – 13.7.1938.
144719 – LOCHEE – 27.4.1939 - Master.

His Medal file is held at Kew in piece BT 395/1/70794 it can be downloaded for £3.50 - 
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D4320181
He has a Master & Mates certificate on the Ancestry pay site which should give details of early service. I don’t have access to that.
You can find more details of the ship’s he served aboard during WW2 by obtaining his CRS 10 – Service record from January 1941 held at Kew. Details of the file number on request.

I received your pm and will reply later.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

It appears the first patch of ships were all with Ropner's. He last ship in this list, the LOCHEE was Dundee, Perth & London Shipping Company. The ship was built 1937. 

LOCHEE was a small coaster of about 990 grt.


Stephen


----------



## James Denton (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you to everyone for your help!


----------

